# Prayers please.



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2022)

Would appreciate if y'all would remember my family in prayer.
My uncle passed away this evening. 
97 years old, WW2 vet, & without a doubt the Godliest man I've ever known.
I grew up next door to them. My dad died when I was 5 & Uncle Robert & my aunt did so much for us growing up.
He was a quiet man, but he always set an example for us to follow by his actions.
He is reaping his reward & having an awesome reunion in Heaven, but it's hard to let them go........


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 3, 2022)

Going up for you and your family sir !


----------



## georgiabound (Jul 3, 2022)

Condolences. He sounds like he was a good man.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 3, 2022)

The best thing a man can do is leave a fine family in his wake. Sounds like he did a good job.


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 3, 2022)

Praying for you Sir. Thank God for the Godly men in our lives.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m sorry for your loss, my Deepest condolences to you and your family sir!


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 3, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Would appreciate if y'all would remember my family in prayer.
> My uncle passed away this evening.
> 97 years old, WW2 vet, & without a doubt the Godliest man I've ever known.
> I grew up next door to them. My dad died when I was 5 & Uncle Robert & my aunt did so much for us growing up.
> ...



My faith tells me that we will be together again.
That belief gives me hope and peace.
I would pray that your uncle enjoys his well deserved rest.


----------



## dslc6487 (Jul 3, 2022)

Sir, prayers sent for you and your family.  Good Godly family men are getting harder to find these days.  The strongest message that any man or woman can send is my their Christian actions.  Certainly sounds like your uncle and aunt did this for you.
God Bless......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2022)

Prayers brother, last of the greatest generation EVER, sadly.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 3, 2022)

prayers for your family...sounds like a heck of a msn


----------



## Big7 (Jul 3, 2022)

97 is a good run.
I know that don't help none but your family has my prayers.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers brother, last of the greatest generation EVER, sadly.


I didn't know until this evening that he was in the battle of Peleliu. He never really talked about his time in WW2.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 3, 2022)

Prayers offered for peace for the family


----------



## Boondocks (Jul 4, 2022)

Prayers and lets remember all like him who served so we can enjoy today.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 4, 2022)

So sorry for the loss of your Uncle. May the memories of his life and knowing you will see him again be a comfort to you and your family.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 4, 2022)

Prayers sent and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 4, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.  My prayers have been added.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 4, 2022)

97 is a great life! I know you will miss him so prayers for your comfort! The good memories will sustain you as you remember until you see him a again. Blessings to your family!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2022)

His prayers have been answered! He left behind a great loving family. Served his country. Lived the great life. Y’all should be Joyous For him at this time. 
My regards for the family.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 4, 2022)

Done.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 4, 2022)

Prayer sent for you and your family.
Your Uncle will live on,in your heart.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Father,

you know our hearts and share our sorrows.
We are hurt by our parting from those whom we loved:
when we are angry at the loss we have sustained,
when we long for words of comfort,
yet find them hard to hear,
turn our grief to truer living,
our affliction to firmer hope
in Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2022)

Hate to hear it. Not many of those guys left now.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 4, 2022)

Thank you all.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 4, 2022)

My condolences to all of you involved 4Hand, your Uncle had to be a great man. Prayers sent for all of you during this difficult time.


----------



## antharper (Jul 4, 2022)

Prayers from me ! Sounds like he lived a good life


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2022)

My condolences, brother.


----------



## Madman (Jul 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Would appreciate if y'all would remember my family in prayer.
> My uncle passed away this evening.
> 97 years old, WW2 vet, & without a doubt the Godliest man I've ever known.
> I grew up next door to them. My dad died when I was 5 & Uncle Robert & my aunt did so much for us growing up.
> ...



ALMIGHTY God, we remember this day before thee thy faithful servant Robert, and we pray thee that, having opened to him the gates of larger life, thou wilt receive him more and more into thy joyful service; that he may win, with thee and thy servants everywhere, the eternal victory; through Jesus Christ our Lord. _Amen_.


----------



## TJay (Jul 6, 2022)

Prayers for you and your family.  Sounds like he was a fine man.


----------

